# Bee Oueens and Package Provider List



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought it would be helpful to start a thread on BeeSource compiling United States queen and honeybee package providers as a resource for those needing to buy them. All are welcome to add your favorite provider so fellow beekeepers can have quick access to resources when they need to buy, as well as any accolades or criticisms of those on this list.

STATE- BEE SUPPLIER- CITY- PHONE- BREED

AL BOLLING BEE FARMS JACKSON'S GAP (334)437-2429 CC
AL CALVERT APIARIES CALVERT (251)829-6183 IT
AL EDWARD NORMAN APIARIES RAMER (334)562-3357 Q, IT
AL HARREL AND SONS, INC. HAYNEVILLE (334)548-2313 IT- PO

AR AMISH MYRON KROPF SALEM (870)458-3002 Small Cell NUCS AND BEES
AR JESTER BEE COMPANY WEST RIDGE (870)531-2373 P & Q

AK ALASKA HONEYBEE CHUGIAK (907)202-0588 R MNH NW

CA ALLEN'S BEE RANCH REDDING (530)221-1458 IT
CA ALLINGER'S APIARIES (530) 570-1762 Q
CA ARROWSMITH AND SONS (530) 527-2770 P, PO
CA BEE HAPPY APIARIES VACAVILLE (530)795-2124 Q-CN, SMR
CA BOB BRANDI LOS BANOS (209)826-0921 MNH, IT, CN
CA BROCKMAN APIARIES LIVE OAK (530)695-2914 Q-IT
CA BUZZ'S BEES (530) 882-4302 P
CA BZ BEE POLLINATION ESPARTO (530)787-3044 Q-CN-IT
CA COMA APIARIES (530) 547-5773 P
CA DENNIS LOHMAN APIARIES ARBUCKLE (530)934-4944 IT
CA GLENN APIARIES FALLBROOK (760)728-3731 IIBQ ONLY
CA HARRIS APIARIES MEADOW VISTA (530) 368-6293 MHI, VSH Q
CA HEITKAM'S HONEY BEES ORLAND (530)865-9562 CN, IT- PO
CA HONEY BEE GENETICS VACAVILLE (707)449-0440 Q-IT
CA JOHN BAYER (206) 605-7390 NUC
CA JOHN FOSTER APIARIES ESPARTO (530)787-3044 Q
CA KEOHNEN AND SONS GLENN (530)934-5216 NW, CN, IT
CA LOHMAN APIARIES ARBUCKLE (530) 476-2322 P
CA LUCAS (805) 312-5040 Q
CA NEWTON APIARIES FRESNO (559)277-8456 I/NUC
CA NOBLE DIXON (707) 628-6046 P,Q IT, CD, CN, R
CA OLIVAREZ HONEY BEES ORLAND (530)865-8376 IT
CA PENDELL APIARIES STONEYFORD (530)963-3062 Q-CN
CA POWELL APIARIES ORLAND (530)865-3346 Q
CA SACRAMENTO BKEEPING SUPPLIES SACRAMENTO (916)451-2337 IT, R
CA STEVE E PARKS APIARIES PALO CEDRO (530)549-3500 IT
CA SMITH APIARIES PARADISE (530)872-4483 R, CN, IT
CA STRACHAN APIARIES YUBA CITY (530)674-3881 IT, CN
CA TABER HONEY BEE GENETICS VACAVILLE (707)449-0440 IT, CN, R
CA VAN VLEET APIARIES COTTON WOOD (530)347-1987 IT
CA WOOTEN'S GOLDEN QUEENS (530)549-3555 Q
CA Z'S BEES ORLAND (530) 520-8558 Q &P, IT

FL D & J APIARIES UMATILLA (352) 669-4233 IT
FL FRIENDSHIP APIARYS ALVA (239)839-7657 ORGANIC QUEENS AND NUCS
FL HONEYLAND FARMS (352) 429-3996 Q
FL INDIAN SUMMER HONEY FARM GROVELAND (352)429-0054 CN
FL K&M BEES LAKE PLACID (863)446-2101 SMALL CELL BEES AND NUCS
FL MISKA GROVELAND (352)429-3447

GA DIXIE BEE SUPPLY LULA (706) 677-3502 SMALL CELL BEES IT R R/NWC
GA DREW APIARIES HAHIRA (800)831-6705 IT
GA DONALD KUCHENMEISTER LULA (706)677-3502 SMALL CELL BEES AND NUCS
GA GARDNER'S APIARIES BAXLEY (912)367-9352 P & Q
GA GEORGIA BEES MILLEDGEVILLE (478)452-2337 CN, IT, NUC
GA H & R APIARIES JESSUP GA 31598 (912)427-7311 P & Q
GA HARDEMAN APIARIES MT. VERNON (912)583-2710 IT, R
GA HONEY-N-ME BEE FARM COVINGTON (770)833-1235 IT, NUC
GA JOHN PLUTA HONEY & BEES MILLEDGEVILLE (478)452-2337 CN, IT-PO
GA PLANTATION BEE CO. ST. SIMONS ISLAND (912)634-1884 IT
GA PURVIS BROTHERS APIARIES INC BLAIRSVILLE (706)781-3128 Q, GOLDLINE H
GA ROSSMAN APIARIES MOULTRIE (800)333-7677 IT
GA SHUMEN'S APIARIES BAXLEY (912)367-2243 IT- PO
GA SPELL BEE CO. BAXLEY (912)367-9352 IT
GA SWORDS APIARIES MOULTRIE (912)985-9725
GA WILBANKS APIARIES INC. CLAXTON (912)739-4820 IT

HI BIG ISLAND QUEENS CAPTAIN COOK (808)328-9249 Q-CARDOVAN
HI KONA QUEEN HAWAII INC. CAPTAIN COOK (808)323-9460 Q-IT, CN
HI HAWAIIAN HONEYBEES KEALAKEKUA (808)987-6663
HI HAWAIIAN QUEEN COMPANY, INC. CAPTAIN COOK (808)328-2656 Q-IT

IL LONG LANE HONEYBEE FARM CENTRAL ILLINOIS (217)427-2678 Q,P, NUC

IN CLOVER BLOSSOM HONEY LAFONTAINE (765)981-4074 
IN CHRIST APIARIES MADISON COUNTY (765)724-4909 NUC, Q
IN GRAHAM'S BEE WORKS MORGANTOWN (317)422-1000 NUC, Q
IN HUNTER HONEY FARM MARTINSVILLE (765)537-9430 IT
IN MAJENICA CREEK HONEY FRAM HUNTINGDON (260)468-2657 NUC, Q

KY WALTER KELLEY CO CLARKSON (270)242-2012 1-800-233-2899 P & Q

LA AVOYELLES HONEY COMPANY MOREAUVILLE (318)964-2592 MN HYG Q
LA HARPER'S HONEY FARM CARENCRO (337)298-6261 R BQ
LA HUMMER & SONS HONEY FARM BOSSIER CITY (318)742-3541 IT NUC
LA WILSON APIARIES BUNKIE (318)346-4377 Q,IT

MA CRYSTAL BEE SUPPLY PEABODY (978)535-1622 IT, Q-IT, CN
MA LAGRANT'S WARE (413)967-5064 IT NUC
MA MERRIMACK VALLEY APIARIES BILLERICA (978)667-5380

MD VP Queen Bees FREDERICK (301)662-4844 Q-VSH, IIBQ

ME SWANS HONEY ALBION (207) 437-2551 NUC

MI BLOSSOMLAND SUPPLY BERRIEN CENTER (269)695-2310 AA-SC PO
MI GROEB FARMS, IN. ONSTED (517)467-2065 IT

MN B&B HONEY FARMS HOUSTON (507)896-3955 IT CC CN MIDNITE STARLINE
MN NATURE'S NECTAR, INC STILLWATER (651)439-8793 IT, Q-CN PO
MN TIM RAMBO MORGAN (507)-217-9510 CN & MN HEIGENIC NUC/

MS FARRIS HOLMAN (662) 767-3960
MS HOLMAN-McMASTERS APIARIES SHANNON (662)767-3880 Q
MS MCCARY'S HONEYBEE FARM (601) 648-2747
MS RUSSELL APIARIES BOLTON (601) 866-4300 P

NM ZIA QUEENBEE COMPANY ALCALDE (505) 852-0831 SMR, NWC, R

NC A&J HONEY FARM (704)876-1244 I/NUC
NC HOLTS APIARIES SILOAM (336)710-4904 or (336)374-4921 P&Q
NC MILLER BEE SUPPLY MILLERS CREEK (888)848-5184 IT PO, Q-IT
NC NORTON'S HONEY FARM REIDSVILLE (336)342-4490 or (336)543-7734 Q 
NC REVIS RUSSIAN APIARIES MARION (828)652-3524 R, Q & NUC
NC SILVER SPOON APIARIES WILMINGTON (910) 352-7868 NUC IT, PO

NH LINDEN APIARIES WALPOLE (603)756-9056 H PO
NH SPRING FEVER FARM ALTON (603)875-3544 Q-BF. Q-NQCN

NY BETTERBEE INC. GREENWICH (800)632-3379 P&Q pick-up only
NY COLD COUNTRY QUEENS LITTLE VALLEY (716)699-4145 Q-R
NY NEW ENGLAND FARMS GRANVILLE (518) 642-3270 P,Q, NUC R
NY KUTIKS HONEY FARM NORWICH (607)336-4105, (803)473-4205 NUC
NY LLOYD SPEAR SCHENECTADY (518)370-4989 NUC
NY PEACEFUL VALLEY BEE FARM SCHENECTADY (518)248-6068 Q&NUC CN R

OH BLUE SKY BEE SUPPLY, LTD HIRAM (877)529-9233 P IT NWC MNH
OH BUCKEYE BEE UTICA (740)405-4174 IT, CN, CD
OH GZBZ HONEY FARM CLYDE (419)483-7496 IT PO
OH HOMESTEAD GARDENS & APIARIES LANCASTER (740) 689-0628 NWC R IT MNH
OH MIDWEST APISERVICES UTICA (740)892-3200 CN CD IT H
OH LATSHAW APIARIES NEW ALBANY (614)855-9065 Q- KARNICA CARNOLIAN, AUREA CORDOVAN ITALIANS
OH OH QUEEN BREEDERS WERTHINGTON (614)846-3196 IIBQ ONLY
OH PARSONS GOLD APIARIES (419) 235-7037 P,Q AND NUCS, R, IT- PO 
OH QUEEN RIGHT COLONIES SPENCER (440)647-2602 R, IT, NWCN, CD
OH SIMPSON'S BEE SUPPLY DANVILLE (740)393-2111 IT, R
OH WALDO OHIO BEES KILBOURNE 740-815-7792 P, NUC, IT, Q, IT R

OK GEORGES APIARY NOBLE (405)872-8385 R

OR OLD SOL ENTERPRISES ROUGE RIVER (541)582-2337 Q-IT
OR RUHL BEE SUPPLY GLADSTONE (503)657-5399 IT

PA BJORN APIARIES LEWISBERRY (717)938-0444 IT, R, Q, NUCS
PA DRAPER SUPER BEES APIARY INC MILLERTON (570)537-2381 IT, Q-AS-BF
PA LEICHER FAMILY FARM/GREENHOUSE CHICORA (724)445-2471 IT

SD GAUSE HONEY COMPANY GARRISON (605) 660-7651 IT BROOD
SD STREHLOW (605) 770-8758

TN ARNOLD HONEYBEE SERVICES KNOXVILLE (865)693-9381 BF, NWCN, IT,R
TN CHADWELL BEE SUPPLY OLIVER SPRING (865)435-7502 CN, IT
TN LONG CREEK APIARIES PARROTSVILLE (423)623-2345 P&Q
TN PURVIS BROTHERS APIARIES LEOMA (931) 852-3033 Q, GOLDLINE H
TN SMOKEY VALLEY APIARIES KNOXVILLE (865-932)1874 P,Q, NUC IT R

TX B WEAVER APIARIES, INC. NOVASOTA (936-825-7312) Q-I, AA, P
TX R WEAVER APIARIES, INC. NOVASOTA (936) 825-2333 Q,P BF, IT
TX RUFER'S (409) 625-1544 
TX T'LEES BEES BURLESON (817) 561-9191 P

UT JONES BEE COMPANY SALT LAKE CITY (801) 973-8281 CN, IT PO

VT CHAMPLAIN VALLEY BEES & QUEENS MIDDLEBURY (802)758-2501 R
VT DENNY WHITE WILLIAMSVILLE (802-348-6632) SMALL CELL NUCS

WA BEEZ NEEZ APIARY SUPPLY SNOHOMISH (360)568-2191 IT, Q-IT, Q-R
WA CEDAR GLEN BEES STANWOOD (360)652-8967 NWC IT MNH R
WA LANGE'S HONEY SKEP/BELLEVILEE BURLINGTON (360)757-1073 IT PO
WA OLYMPIC WILDERNESS APIARY PORT ANGELES (360)928-3125 Q-3WAY-R-SMR-CC
WA STEDMAN BEE SUPPLIES, INC. SILVERDALE (360)692-9453 IT PO
WA TREES N' BEES, INC AUBURN (253)939-1149 IT, CN

WI KOHN HONEY FARM OWEN (715)229-4766 P, NUC IT
WI LAPP'S BEE SUPPLY COMPANY REESEVILLE (800)321-1960 P
WI LEER FAMILY HONEY FARM BLAIR (715)797-5984 Q,P
WI LONG LANE HONEY FARM GERMANTOWN (217)427-2678 P,Q, NUC IT

AA-ALL AMERICAN
AS-ALL STAR
BF-BUCKFAST
CN-CARNIOLAN 
CC-CAUCASION 
CD-CARDOVAN 
H-HYBRID
IT-ITALIAN 
MN-MINNESOTA
MNH-MINNESOTA HYGENIC 
NW-NEW WORLD CARNOLIANS 
R-RUSSIAN 
W-WEAVER

B=BROOD
BQ=BREEDER QUEENS 
H=HYBRID 
HYG=HYGENIC
IIBQ=INSTRUMENTALLY INSEMINATED 
N or NUC=NUC BOXES
P=PACKAGE
PO=PICKUP ONLY
P & Q-PACKAGE AND QUEENS
Q=QUEENS
SC=SMALL CELL
SMR-SUPPRESSION OF MITE


Sources: Mann Lake, Vermont Agriculture, Beesource, Yahoo Organic Beekeeping List, American Bee Journal, Web searches


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Do we have websites to list with these?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I have a listing on the soon to be released site:
http://wordpress.beesource.com/bees-supplies/united-states/

I have moved away from lists as the one above as there is no way to confirm most of these suppliers. I will only list suppliers that either have a website or are members here and they provide me with all the required contact info and keep it updated.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

So Barry, are the existing listings going away?
http://beesource.com/suppliers/usbees.htm
Sheri


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes, so if you want to be listed, let me know.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Barry... it seems so much easier to check them out online, when I can at night opcorn:, instead of calling each one when I am busy during the day sometimes.

I see you have nothing for Pennsylvania, which there are three one the abpve list, including Bjorn. I did a Yahoo search and found they do have websites.

If you want I can look up the web address for you. Let me know.

Thanks again.
Ed


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*not on list*

I have a web site 
www.geocities.com/fatbeeman
queens and nuc's===all small cell bees 4.9
thanks 
Barry
Don


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

*NC Bee Suppliers*

Here are additional bee suppliers in NC listed in the NC Agricultural Review

Website: http://www.ncagr.gov/paffairs/AgReview/class/2-09bees.htm

Here are bee suppliers, in and out of state 2009, who have applied for permits in NC to sell bees

http://www.agr.state.nc.us/plantindu...ToSell2009.pdf


----------



## Cessna180 (Jan 31, 2009)

I also have package bees here in Washington. Alaskabeeproducts.com Sequim, Wa.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

How do we get on your list?

Honey Hive Farms
www.HoneyHiveFarms.com
[email protected]
636~566~6116
Bee packages and nucs, delivering for free in 16 states


----------

